
IDEA individual license - geophile
I love Intellij products. I inquired about buying their All Product license, and discovered that this license permits the use of one product <i>at a time</i>. So if I am in Intellij, and want to use AppCode, I have to exit Intellij first. And then exit Intellij to switch back to AppCode.<p>This seems nuts, so I&#x27;ve been going back and forth in email with a sales person. The goal is to prevent multiple users from using the same license. Which, of course, is not a concern for an individual developer license.<p>The sales person also said that individual developers actually do purchase multiple licenses due to the restriction. Can this possibly be right? Anyone out there do this? My current thought is to by AppCode and use the community edition of Intellij.
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I have both intellij (paid edition) and clion open right now.

~~~
geophile
Corporate or individual license? If individual, how many licenses did you buy?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Individual, one license.

